# Some more questions before I start



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I was this way with rideshare too before I started. Took me a while to get the hang of it, but once I did, it was like riding a bike.

1. I'm watching the video. It says for Amazon.com deliveries, you need to call the customer if they are not there? I don't remember ever getting a call from anyone when I ordered on Amazon.

2. When I drive to my warehouse, do I need to park my car inside the warehouse? Or do I need to park my car outside of the delivery? 

3. It says to not make packages visible from the street. How important is this? What does that mean exactly? Put it behind something? Usually when I get packages from Amazon, they're just right in front of the door, maybe off to the side a little. So what exactly does this mean? 

4. What do we put for availability? What difference does it make? I thought we were doing our own shifts when we are available. So what are we supposed to fill in? If we don't fill in our availability does it really make a difference? 

5. Can I select a block that is overlapped from another block? For instance I choose a block from 7 to 9 pm. Can I choose another block that starts at 8?

6. What if I cannot see the address number on the building? Do I just trust the GPS?

7. For pickup locations, isn't that my warehouse? Or are their different pickup locations?

8. When you scan a package with the camera, is it with your phone or a designated camera?

9. How do I know if a package is damaged?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Yikes.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Yikes.


Well this was how I was when I first started Uber. But now it's 2nd nature.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

1. Only apartments, if there's no access.
2. Depends on the warehouse, there are workers there who will tell you what to do. 
3. Depends on the neighborhood. 
4. Put your availability. 
5. No.
6. Use your eyes. Look at neighboring buildings if necessary. 
7. Differing pickup locations = Prime Now, or one of the variants. 
8. /facepalm
9. Okay, you're clearly trolling.



UberPasco said:


> Yikes.


No shit.

Seriously, just go do the work, either you'll figure it out or your brain will explode and you'll get a bunch of Customer Expectation and Deactivation emails.

P.S. That last part was a joke. Something tells me i need to point that out.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jester121 said:


> 3. Depends on the neighborhood.
> 4. Put your availability.


3. Well what do you normally do for packages? Where by the front door do you typically place them?
4. Why do I need to put my availability? I thought this was whenever we are available. Seriously I'm not trolling I'm trying to understand.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

lol I mean this in the nicest way possible, but all of your questions are pretty self explanatory as they're common sense. Regardless what you do in this gig, it's gonna be your word against the customer's.

I know drivers that have gotten the "customer expectations" emails after following all the protocols and Amazon won't care what you have to say if the customer is complaining.

I try not to take this gig too seriously, I just make sure my ass is covered during each route so I never receive those emails.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> lol I mean this in the nicest way possible, but all of your questions are pretty self explanatory as they're common sense. Regardless what you do in this gig, it's gonna be your word against the customer's.
> 
> I know drivers that have gotten the "customer expectations" emails after following all the protocols and Amazon won't care what you have to say if the customer is complaining.
> 
> I try not to take this gig too seriously, I just make sure my ass is covered during each route so I never receive those emails.


And how do you make sure your ass is covered?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> And how do you make sure your ass is covered?


by making sure nothing is marked late in the app, being polite and professional with everyone I come in contact with during my routes, and not leaving any packages where I know they might be stolen regardless if I have permission to leave it or not.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> by making sure nothing is marked late in the app, being polite and professional with everyone I come in contact with during my routes, and not leaving any packages where I know they might be stolen regardless if I have permission to leave it or not.


So I don't mean to be repetitive but where do you typically leave the packages?


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Re #4:. You don't get blocks on demand when you're available. 

Watch the video again. I think it explains it very well. If you want to get reserved blocks, you need to tell them when you would like them, not that you're guaranteed any. 

At least one thing has changed in the video, blocks don't necessarily drop 24 in advance any more. It could be anytime, and there will be 100's (maybe even 1000's) of people trying to beat you to them.

Amazon has some pretty smart people, but none of them has ESP.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So I don't mean to be repetitive but where do you typically leave the packages?


if I don't hand it to the customer directly, it's always left in a secure location where someone from the public cannot get to it without a code, or key, or something.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosio said:


> Re #4:. You don't get blocks on demand when you're available.
> 
> Watch the video again. I think it explains it very well. If you want to get reserved blocks, you need to tell them when you would like them, not that you're guaranteed any.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm confused. But I see blocks available anyways so why would I need to tell them when I can?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> 1. I'm watching the video. It says for Amazon.com deliveries, you need to call the customer if they are not there? I don't remember ever getting a call from anyone when I ordered on Amazon.


Yes, on all occasions when the customer is not home. Many times the customer will not answer the phone, however you have their full name and address. In these cases I get on social media and look for their Facebook profile. Once I have found them I send them a Facebook message. If they don't answer the message then I will start contacting their Facebook friends until someone answers and is able to connect me with the customer. If the Facebook approach is not successful then you can try to find them on LinkedIn. Also, a simple Google search is often useful, yielding their place of employment or someone/somewhere in their network of friends. The important thing is to exhaust all avenues and make every possible effort to connecting with each customer and delivering their package.


> 2. When I drive to my warehouse, do I need to park my car inside the warehouse? Or do I need to park my car outside of the delivery?


No. It is forbidden to enter the warehouse unescorted. You have to park your car in the parking lot and sound your horn and an Amazon employee will come out and escort you into the facility. Sometimes you really have to lay on the horn in the parking lot in order to get them to come out if they don't hear you after your first few honks.



> 3. It says to not make packages visible from the street. How important is this? What does that mean exactly? Put it behind something? Usually when I get packages from Amazon, they're just right in front of the door, maybe off to the side a little. So what exactly does this mean?


It means that the package cannot be visible to the untrained eye. There are several options - if the outside of the house is heavily populated with foliage I will often rip some branches off the customer's bushes or trees and use them to camouflage the package on their porch.



> 4. What do we put for availability? What difference does it make? I thought we were doing our own shifts when we are available. So what are we supposed to fill in? If we don't fill in our availability does it really make a difference?


In practice it doesn't make a difference what you put because there are very few shifts available.



> 5. Can I select a block that is overlapped from another block? For instance I choose a block from 7 to 9 pm. Can I choose another block that starts at 8?


Yes! Doubling up is a great way to double your earnings during the overlap hours. Essentially, you do the same amount of work but get paid x2. Always accept overlap hours when they come up.



> 6. What if I cannot see the address number on the building? Do I just trust the GPS?


Yes, GPS is accurate enough that you don't really need to confirm building numbers. If the arrow on Google maps says you're there, you're there. Don't waste time looking high and low for building numbers on the individual buildings. Most don't have them anyway.



> 7. For pickup locations, isn't that my warehouse? Or are their different pickup locations?


It varies according to shift.



> 8. When you scan a package with the camera, is it with your phone or a designated camera?


It's your own cellphone. Often, especially at night in low light, the packages won't scan. In these cases just leave the packages without scanning them. As long as you're careful and leave them in the right place it's fine.



> 9. How do I know if a package is damaged?


It's good to carry an exacto knife or similar. Whenever I am in doubt as to whether a package is damaged or not, I simply slit open the package and look inside. If the contents look ok, I tape the package back up and deliver it. If the contents look damaged in any way then you are not allowed to deliver it. Damaged items just get thrown away anyway by Amazon, so it's ok for the driver to just take them home and keep them. It's rare to get damaged packages though - in several months of driving all I've got to take home is an expresso machine and an adult toy which I'd prefer not to go into details on.

By the way, don't listen to that jester121 guy, he clearly doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosio you're at UCA1 right? have you been to the warehouse recently?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> if I don't hand it to the customer directly, it's always left in a secure location where someone from the public cannot get to it without a code, or key, or something.


Where would a secure location be? Sorry it's just I take notes and need things spelled out for me.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Re#3: it's pretty clear, not visible from the street. You are the only person who can answer that question for yourself. You decide if it feels safe. You are the person who will get the dreaded email from support if the package goes missing. Get creative. Behind a plant. I have left one inside their balcony and then called them to tell them where it is.

Edited: it also depends on what type of deliveries they are. Restaurants and a lot of Prime deliveries are attended so they have to be there.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Where would a secure location be? Sorry it's just I take notes and need things spelled out for me.


it's OK, I'm not on here to make fun of people

a lot of SF houses have a gate between their door that needs to be buzzed from the owner to unlock (similar to being buzzed into an apartment building), so instead of leaving a package on the outside of that gate, i'll make the owner buzz me in to leave it on their doorstep.

if it's an apartment, I can leave it on their doorstep as long as a code or key needs to be used to get into the building.

if it's one of the sky rises downtown SF, I'll either leave it in the mailroom, with security, or on their doorstop depending on their notes. all of those buildings are overly secure where you need a code to get in, a code to use the elevator, etc.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Rosio you're at UCA1 right? have you been to the warehouse recently?


No I'm UCA7, and not since first week of Jan. I was loving restaurants until all heck broke loose. How about you?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If you call everyone that isn't home, you'll be delivering packages all night. Lol.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosio said:


> No I'm UCA7, and not since first week of Jan. I was loving restaurants until all heck broke loose. How about you?


oooh gotcha, was trying to figure out if you're at the warehouse regularly and might have met you! I'm at UCA1 and strictly do warehouse shifts.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you call everyone that isn't home, you'll be delivering packages all night. Lol.


I never said I did that for every time. I had a bad feeling about it this one and made the call instead of having to return to the whse. I had a whopping 2 more stops to go.



soupergloo said:


> oooh gotcha, was trying to figure out if you're at the warehouse regularly and might have met you! I'm at UCA1 and strictly do warehouse shifts.


Are you in the SF area prime Facebook group? I'm pretty sure I'm laying off restaurants until they get their act together.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosio said:


> Are you in the SF area prime Facebook group? I'm pretty sure I'm laying off restaurants until they get their act together.


I don't have Facebook, but I joined the group on my mom's account .. I'm not a big fan of the Facebook group though, just seems like a lot of complaining and not a lot of helpful information. I learned everything I know now about Flex from this forum, surprisingly.

what's going on with restaurants? I just stick with warehouse because the money is better, but that doesn't come without its own set of problems.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I don't have Facebook, but I joined the group on my mom's account .. I'm not a big fan of the Facebook group though, just seems like a lot of complaining and not a lot of helpful information. I learned everything I know now about Flex from this forum, surprisingly.
> 
> what's going on with restaurants? I just stick with warehouse because the money is better, but that doesn't come without its own set of problems.


We should start a SF bay area thread here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosio said:


> We should start a SF bay area thread here.


yeah I agree, but I'm not sure there are very many of us on here? you and DRider85 are the only two I know of


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I'm confused. But I see blocks available anyways so why would I need to tell them when I can?


That's awesome then, best of luck!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosio said:


> That's awesome then, best of luck!


I'm serious


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, on all occasions when the customer is not home. Many times the customer will not answer the phone, however you have their full name and address. In these cases I get on social media and look for their Facebook profile. Once I have found them I send them a Facebook message. If they don't answer the message then I will start contacting their Facebook friends until someone answers and is able to connect me with the customer. If the Facebook approach is not successful then you can try to find them on LinkedIn. Also, a simple Google search is often useful, yielding their place of employment or someone/somewhere in their network of friends. The important thing is to exhaust all avenues and make every possible effort to connecting with each customer and delivering their package.
> No. It is forbidden to enter the warehouse unescorted. You have to park your car in the parking lot and sound your horn and an Amazon employee will come out and escort you into the facility. Sometimes you really have to lay on the horn in the parking lot in order to get them to come out if they don't hear you after your first few honks.
> 
> It means that the package cannot be visible to the untrained eye. There are several options - if the outside of the house is heavily populated with foliage I will often rip some branches off the customer's bushes or trees and use them to camouflage the package on their porch.
> ...


Pretty much the best shit I've read on this site. Thanks for that.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It's good to carry an exacto knife or similar. Whenever I am in doubt as to whether a package is damaged or not, I simply slit open the package and look inside. If the contents look ok, I tape the package back up and deliver it. If the contents look damaged in any way then you are not allowed to deliver it. Damaged items just get thrown away anyway by Amazon, so it's ok for the driver to just take them home and keep them. It's rare to get damaged packages though - in several months of driving all I've got to take home is an expresso machine and an adult toy which I'd prefer not to go into details on.


This is the best advice I've ever seen.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

RE: Overlapping blocks

"Essentially, you do the same amount of work but get paid x2" hahahahaha

Good stuff. I was cracking hard.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, on all occasions when the customer is not home. Many times the customer will not answer the phone, however you have their full name and address. In these cases I get on social media and look for their Facebook profile. Once I have found them I send them a Facebook message. If they don't answer the message then I will start contacting their Facebook friends until someone answers and is able to connect me with the customer. If the Facebook approach is not successful then you can try to find them on LinkedIn. Also, a simple Google search is often useful, yielding their place of employment or someone/somewhere in their network of friends. The important thing is to exhaust all avenues and make every possible effort to connecting with each customer and delivering their package.
> No. It is forbidden to enter the warehouse unescorted. You have to park your car in the parking lot and sound your horn and an Amazon employee will come out and escort you into the facility. Sometimes you really have to lay on the horn in the parking lot in order to get them to come out if they don't hear you after your first few honks.
> 
> It means that the package cannot be visible to the untrained eye. There are several options - if the outside of the house is heavily populated with foliage I will often rip some branches off the customer's bushes or trees and use them to camouflage the package on their porch.
> ...


I was looking for this type of detailed response but I think you're messing with me. Come on, I'm really confused now, more confused now than ever.



Jagent said:


> If you call everyone that isn't home, you'll be delivering packages all night. Lol.


That's why I'm confused. Can you look over at my questions?



Colie said:


> Pretty much the best shit I've read on this site. Thanks for that.


I really want to work but due to his posts, I couldn't be more confused.


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Yes, on all occasions when the customer is not home. Many times the customer will not answer the phone, however you have their full name and address. In these cases I get on social media and look for their Facebook profile. Once I have found them I send them a Facebook message. If they don't answer the message then I will start contacting their Facebook friends until someone answers and is able to connect me with the customer. If the Facebook approach is not successful then you can try to find them on LinkedIn. Also, a simple Google search is often useful, yielding their place of employment or someone/somewhere in their network of friends. The important thing is to exhaust all avenues and make every possible effort to connecting with each customer and delivering their package.
> No. It is forbidden to enter the warehouse unescorted. You have to park your car in the parking lot and sound your horn and an Amazon employee will come out and escort you into the facility. Sometimes you really have to lay on the horn in the parking lot in order to get them to come out if they don't hear you after your first few honks.
> 
> It means that the package cannot be visible to the untrained eye. There are several options - if the outside of the house is heavily populated with foliage I will often rip some branches off the customer's bushes or trees and use them to camouflage the package on their porch.
> ...


this is too funny lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The customer's phone number is on the package. Call them through the app first. If they don't answer, send them a damn text and 90% of the time, they will respond. If they don't, mark the package as NSL and take the package back to the warehouse at the end of your block. Move on to the next delivery.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> The customer's phone number is on the package. Call them through the app first. If they don't answer, send them a damn text and 90% of the time, they will respond. If they don't, mark the package as NSL and take the package back to the warehouse at the end of your block. Move on to the next delivery.


How long do I wait for a text response?

What happens if they text me after I'm already at the next house?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How long do I wait for a text response?
> 
> What happens if they text me after I'm already at the next house?


Your call. Go back and redeliver or don't.

I know you're trolling. No one is this dense or with no common sense.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Your call. Go back and redeliver or don't.
> 
> I know you're trolling. No one is this dense or with no common sense.


I'm not trolling.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You could always just keep all the packages and open them up.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

But guys I still don't understand why you would need to update your availability when you're an independent worker. It would be like going into the lyft app and telling them when you can work.

I understand that flex has scheduled blocks but as long as you deserve it, why would you need to update your available time. I don't see what purpose it serves.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But guys I still don't understand why you would need to update your availability when you're an independent worker. It would be like going into the lyft app and telling them when you can work.
> 
> I understand that flex has scheduled blocks but as long as you deserve it, why would you need to update your available time. I don't see what purpose it serves.


You don't NEED to update your availability.

The majority of blocks are released the same day the work is scheduled for and some are released 24 hours in advance.

But every once in a while (very rarely) they will give you a "Reserved Offer" block on a Friday that is scheduled for sometime in the coming week. The days and times of those blocks that they offer to you are based on how you set your availability. So, for example, if you set that you are only available on Tuesdays from 12:00 - 8:00 pm then the only Reserved Offer blocks you will receive (if any) will be between that time. You have some set amount of time to accept those blocks before they expire (I think 24 hours).

If you don't set your availability at all you can still schedule work by accepting same-day or 24 hour advance blocks. 
And I imagine you would not ever receive Reserve Offer blocks if you don't set your availability.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Just ignore this guy. Go back and reread all his posts. He's clearly trolling or one of the dumbest people on the internet.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Just ignore this guy. Go back and reread all his posts. He's clearly trolling or one of the dumbest people on the internet.


It's beyond me how someone can't understand such a basic instructions. Can't comment this anymore lol.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I've ordered from Amazon many times. Never had the delivery guy call me ever. Have heard the doorbell ring before. Have had a slip, but never have I gotten a call or text from the delivery man.

Also, many times I check my offers and there is nothing scheduled. So how are you supposed to work when there's very limited amounts of works?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, on all occasions when the customer is not home. Many times the customer will not answer the phone, however you have their full name and address. In these cases I get on social media and look for their Facebook profile. Once I have found them I send them a Facebook message. If they don't answer the message then I will start contacting their Facebook friends until someone answers and is able to connect me with the customer. If the Facebook approach is not successful then you can try to find them on LinkedIn. Also, a simple Google search is often useful, yielding their place of employment or someone/somewhere in their network of friends. The important thing is to exhaust all avenues and make every possible effort to connecting with each customer and delivering their package.
> No. It is forbidden to enter the warehouse unescorted. You have to park your car in the parking lot and sound your horn and an Amazon employee will come out and escort you into the facility. Sometimes you really have to lay on the horn in the parking lot in order to get them to come out if they don't hear you after your first few honks.
> 
> It means that the package cannot be visible to the untrained eye. There are several options - if the outside of the house is heavily populated with foliage I will often rip some branches off the customer's bushes or trees and use them to camouflage the package on their porch.
> ...


Lol search Facebook? Just text them the phone number on the label



DRider85 said:


> I've ordered from Amazon many times. Never had the delivery guy call me ever. Have heard the doorbell ring before. Have had a slip, but never have I gotten a call or text from the delivery man.
> 
> Also, many times I check my offers and there is nothing scheduled. So how are you supposed to work when there's very limited amounts of works?


That's because they never have an access problem at your house


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Also, many times I check my offers and there is nothing scheduled. So how are you supposed to work when there's very limited amounts of works?


Many drivers don't show up so go to the distribution center and tell the Dispatch Manager you are there to cover for the no-shows. This will almost always get you a block.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Can the mods please scan through and lock these multiple abortions of a thread.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow cant believe I read thru this thread, stopped reading on his other thread.....If its that confusing, then I would have to believe, this guy will get lost in the parking lot


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This may be the guy at our warehouse who smashed his car into a row of metal carts that were sitting out in the middle of a wide open area yesterday.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

He is really lost then, cuz your in Chicago and he is in SF


----------

